# Split Mortagage - Can I revert all of it to tracker rate at end of fixed period ?



## Lilt (28 Nov 2010)

Took out a mortgage in 2002 and had a tracker rate on it from the beginning. In 2006 , I split the mortgage and kept one third of it on a tracker rate and put the remaining two-thirds on a 5 year fixed rate. Now that that is soon to mature, I am wondering if I can revert the fixed portion to a tracker rate. There are 2 seperate account numbers for the mortgage (Tracker and Fixed) and I get 2 seperate statements of interest etc. Are they classified as 2 seperate mortgages ? 

Thanks


----------



## niceoneted (28 Nov 2010)

What does it say in the conditions of your fixed mortgage. There should be something in it that states what rate you will revert to once the fixed period is over. You may need to dig out the original paperwork.


----------

